# Yogurt questions



## StormySar (Oct 2, 2007)

Can I make yogurt with previously frozen milk?

Can I freeze homemade yogurt with any success? Can I use it as a starter for a future batch after being frozen and thawed?

How can I make a strawberry and banana strawberry flavoring for my homemade yogurt? Is it as simple as just adding fresh or frozen fruit, or do I need to have an actual recipe to sweeten it up?

How much pectin should be used if I'm making a quart of yogurt? I've heard that will make it a little more thicker? Is the sure-jell stuff from the store ok to use or is it unhealthy?

Thank you 

-Sarah


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Just squish whatever fruit you want and stir it in! Easy squeezy. 

Don't use pectin. If you want thicker yogurt, strain yours through a coffee filter overnight. It turns into a wonderful thick cream cheese like product.


----------



## pearl81 (Jun 16, 2008)

I've read that you shouldn't use coffee filters to strain live food products because of chemicals in the filter. For example, it's bad for kombucha; it kills it. A cheesecloth would be better.

I'm curious about your questions. I freeze gallons of raw milk and I've wondered if it will be okay for yogurt and cheese, or if it kills it. I'm making cottage cheese from raw milk (never frozen) right now, and it needs no starter because it's raw milk. But would pre-frozen raw milk work the same? Or would I need a started as with pastuerized milk??


----------



## HollyBearFarm (May 25, 2008)

I make yogurt and cheese with frozen milk all the time. (Mostly because I forget to take my rapidly chilling goat's milk out of the freezer. :lonergr My experience is that it's fine.

Here's the thing with bacteria: it's really, really, really hard to kill. And freezing mostly won't do it, but overheating will.

One more reason why keeping a fever down is a bad idea. But that's a WHOLE other post. 

Oh, also, if you want to make it thicker, you can add powdered gelatin. I never do (I just strain it like Rose was saying) but it will work.


----------



## perennial (Aug 23, 2004)

when i make my yogurt i add in 1/4 - 1/2 cup powedered milk and that
makes it pretty firm.


----------

